# ENWorld Fantasy Football (ESPN), Week 13, final week of regular season.



## Dungannon (Jul 26, 2005)

So I noticed that detomo has started an ENWorld Fantasy Football (soccer) league and that got me wondering.  Is anyone running an ENWorld Fantasy Football (US-style) league this year?


----------



## Krug (Jul 26, 2005)

You bet there will be!


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 26, 2005)

I fantasize that my Jaguars will actually make the playoffs this year!


----------



## Storminator (Jul 26, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I fantasize that my Jaguars will actually make the playoffs this year!




I feel the same about my Raiders!

And of course I'll be back to defend my stellar record from last year...

PS


----------



## loki44 (Jul 26, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> So I noticed that detomo has started an ENWorld Fantasy Football (soccer) league and that got me wondering.  Is anyone running an ENWorld Fantasy Football (US-style) league this year?





ESPN fantasy football is free this year.  

Go Falcons!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2005)

I would be very interested in such a thing...  I know I've screwed the pooch twice in basketball but I can assure you that's cause I hate points leagues instead of head to head leagues.  (and ‘m not much of a basketball fan.)


----------



## loki44 (Jul 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I hate points leagues instead of head to head leagues.




I much prefer head-to-head as well.  You can do basketball and baseball that way rather than rotisserie but it's really labor intensive.  Nothing beats fantasy football though.  

Is there a clear #1 pick this year?  It's usually pretty obvious but I think less so this year.  Peyton Manning?  I'm loathe to take a QB #1.  Maybe Ladanian Tomlinson?


----------



## Dungannon (Jul 26, 2005)

Tomlinson right now is my #1 overall pick.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2005)

loki44 said:
			
		

> I much prefer head-to-head as well.  You can do basketball and baseball that way rather than rotisserie but it's really labor intensive.  Nothing beats fantasy football though.




I love Head to Head Baseball but really my only Baseball league I work with all the other players so its a great way to bust someone's chops.. 



			
				loki44 said:
			
		

> Is there a clear #1 pick this year?  It's usually pretty obvious but I think less so this year.  Peyton Manning?  I'm loathe to take a QB #1.  Maybe Ladanian Tomlinson?




Ah, good question.  I'm not really sure who I would take number one yet.


----------



## Dungannon (Jul 28, 2005)

Okay, I've started a private league at ESPN.  It's a ten team league and I'll need to send you an invite if your interested, so the first nine people to get me their e-mail address will get invited.  You can post it here or send me an e-mail at seatownjay-at-gmail-dot-com.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2005)

Dungannon, sounds like a plan.  ftn4life@earthlink.net


----------



## Dungannon (Jul 28, 2005)

Invite sent, BS.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm in this year, ever league needs a rookie who has no idea what he's doing......

cgath@insight.rr.com


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2005)

_deleted_


----------



## Dungannon (Jul 28, 2005)

Okay, Crothian and Krug have been sent invites.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm in this year, ever league needs a rookie who has no idea what he's doing......




Damn straight.  I got a trade for you to look at already...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Invite sent, BS.



I'm the Gridiron Headhunters. 

Mostly cause it sounds really mean.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Damn straight.  I got a trade for you to look at already...




I'll trade you my secondary for Maurice Clauret....that Buckeye is going places!!  Ryan Leaf is still playing right?  I still think he's going to be better then that Peyton kid who went number one.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'll trade you my secondary for Maurice Clauret....that Buckeye is going places!!




Ah, I don’t think we even have a secondary…  Are we planning with defensive players?



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Ryan Leaf is still playing right?  I still think he's going to be better then that Peyton kid who went number one.




Yes, yes, I have great plans for you...


----------



## Dungannon (Jul 28, 2005)

I decided to use the "standard ESPN" rules, which means 1 QB, 1 RB, 2 WR, 1 RB/WR "owners choice", 1 TE, 1 D/ST, 1 K.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, I don’t think we even have a secondary…  Are we planning with defensive players?




Nope no defensive players, so I will gladdly trade you my secondary.....  





> Yes, yes, I have great plans for you...




So, when do we draft mascots??


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 28, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I decided to use the "standard ESPN" rules, which means 1 QB, 1 RB, 2 WR, 1 RB/WR "owners choice", 1 TE, 1 D/ST, 1 K.



Cool, I've ran a Defense Only league for a few years now, which consisted of: 3 DT, 3 DB, 4 D, and a team defense.  It’s been pretty fun at work.


----------



## Dungannon (Jul 28, 2005)

Right now the league is set for an autodraft on Sept. 5.  If we get the league filled and everyone is interested and can work out the time, I believe it's possible to change that to a live draft.


----------



## loki44 (Jul 28, 2005)

Any spots left?  shereikis@yahoo.com


----------



## Dungannon (Jul 28, 2005)

An invite has been sent, loki44.


----------



## loki44 (Jul 29, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> If we get the league filled and everyone is interested and can work out the time, I believe it's possible to change that to a live draft.




I'll cast my vote right now in favor of a live draft.  Drafting is half the fun IMO.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll cast my for auto...  I have no idea if I will be able to donate a day to a live draft.


----------



## Storminator (Jul 29, 2005)

Can I get in here?

While I'd much prefer a live draft, I've never seen one work here. There is simply no way everyone can get the same day and time commited.

PS


----------



## loki44 (Jul 29, 2005)

Storminator said:
			
		

> While I'd much prefer a live draft, I've never seen one work here. There is simply no way everyone can get the same day and time commited.




It's worth a shot.  Let's wait and see after the league fills up.  It doesn't usually take more than a few hours.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 29, 2005)

If there's space, I'm in.  I think auto draft works best in this environment.

iliston at comcast dot net

Thanks.

Vendetta and Gomez expressed interest, too - I'll drop them a line.


----------



## Westgate Polks (Jul 29, 2005)

If there is still room I would love to play.

If the timing works a live draft is fun.  If not, then autodraft will suffice.

As for a clearn #1 pick, I think it depends upon the scoring system but LT2 is difficult to vote against.


----------



## Gomez (Jul 29, 2005)

I would like to join. 
jamescherib@msn.com


----------



## Dungannon (Jul 29, 2005)

Invites have been sent to Maerdwyn & Gomez.  Storminator & Westgate Polks, I need e-mail addresses from you.  You can post it here, or send me a message at seatownjay-at-gmail-dot-com.


----------



## Rydac (Jul 29, 2005)

I'd love to play. it will give me a chance to talk football, which I don't get a chance to do much living abroad. 
email is rydac at yahoo dot com


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jul 30, 2005)

If there is a spot or too left

artisnottheworld@gmail.com


----------



## Gomez (Jul 30, 2005)

Rydac said:
			
		

> I'd love to play. it will give me a chance to talk football, which I don't get a chance to do much living abroad.
> email is rydac at yahoo dot com




Rydac! Mr. B. here! It will be great to be in the same league! 
Will you be able to get Cowboy games on TV this season?


----------



## Gomez (Jul 30, 2005)

The _Dunwich Horrors_ are in the league!


----------



## Dungannon (Jul 30, 2005)

Rydac & Captain Tagon have been sent invites.  Only one spot left, the next interested party who supplies me with a valid e-mail address gets it.


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2005)

Nevermind, not going to have time for this, sorry.


----------



## Rydac (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the invite. The Ireland Rangers are in the league. 

Mr. B I'll get probably 4 or 5 of the Cowboy games.  Basically the way the English TV
coverage works I'm guaranteed the Thanksgiving game, and any Sunday night or Monday
night games....after that it is in the hands of fate.

I know live drafts can be fun but given potential scheduling problems I'd vote for the
auto-draft.

My promise to everybody is that even if I'm not winning a game
I'll remain an active player until the end.
Good luck to one and all.


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm a 3rd shift off hours worker, so an autodraft might work better for me.

Edit - I've droped, so no issues with me either way


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jul 30, 2005)

Autodraft or live draft doesn't matter to me as I'll be in school.

And fear Tagon's Toughs. No really. Be afraid. Now.


----------



## Dungannon (Jul 31, 2005)

The league is now full.  Storminator received the last invite.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 25, 2005)

Could someone post a link to our league website. I have lost it!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 25, 2005)

http://games.espn.go.com/ffl/leagueoffice?leagueId=60424


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 2, 2005)

Just a reminder, the Autopick draft is this Monday.  Don't forget to prerank your players or you'll get stuck with ESPNs rankings and I don't think anyone wants to draft Rex Grossman in the 4th round.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks

I've done most of my pre-rankings, but tried to update them a couple times lately,  and I keep getting a "The document contains no data" error.  Anyone else get something like this?


----------



## Storminator (Sep 2, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> The league is now full.  Storminator received the last invite.




Sorry for doing this to you, but I've dropped out of the league. 

Sorry,
PS


----------



## Crothian (Sep 2, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Just a reminder, the Autopick draft is this Monday.  Don't forget to prerank your players or you'll get stuck with ESPNs rankings and I don't think anyone wants to draft Rex Grossman in the 4th round.




How do I do that?  I'm staring at the screen over there and I see no options to select


----------



## Crothian (Sep 2, 2005)

huh, it tells me I'm not a member, but I can see the teram I made!!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 2, 2005)

figured it out....


----------



## romp (Sep 3, 2005)

*my team is baaadddd*

Well, it usually is anyway, we are allowed to keep one player and all the guys I had last year blew chunks     (Kevan Barlow, What the heck was was that?!?!?!) I have Ron Mexico, eerrrr, i mean Mike Vick    who is the antithesis of a Fantasy Quarterback, and Aaron Brooks (I am avoiding Aints players this year, they will be a road team until December at least...


----------



## Gansk (Sep 4, 2005)

The thread title says you need one more, but when I follow the link to the league, there are 10 teams. 

Storminator said he dropped out, but there is a team called "Stormination".

Do you still need a player?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 4, 2005)

Stormination is no longer listed as having an owner - Dungannon/Jason will just need to send an invite.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh yeah  - Gansk:  Dungannon will need your email address to send the invite.


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 4, 2005)

Gansk, give me your e-mail address, either in this thread or e-mail me at seatownjay at gmail dot com.  Once I get your e-mail I will be able to remove Storminator's team and send you an invite.


----------



## Gansk (Sep 5, 2005)

OK, e-mail sent.


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 5, 2005)

Gansk, an invitation has been sent to you, hopefully you receive it before the draft today.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 5, 2005)

McNabb, LT, AND the Steelers D. For the first time ever I'm not smashing my face into a brick wall after an autodraft.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 5, 2005)

*smashes own face into brick wall*

I have like 6 RBs and 2 WRs.  Anyone wanna make a trade?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 5, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> *smashes own face into brick wall*




I feel the same way... Wow, I just drafted my worst team I’ve ever…  Of course it would be nice if ESPN would let me more easily look at their stats for last year, or even the last couple of years, without paying 29.95 for it. 



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> I have like 6 RBs and 2 WRs.  Anyone wanna make a trade?




Well, you don't have to pay to look at their positions (  ) send me a trade if you interested in any of my wide outs.


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 5, 2005)

Gansk, I'm sorry if you didn't have a chance to pre-rank your players.  I scheduled the draft for 12:45 pm today, but for some reason ESPN decided to hold it at 5 am. :\   Next year I don't think I'll use ESPNs standard setup, I'll make a custom league so we have better control over the rosters and settings.

As for the draft results, the only complaint I have is spending my first 6 picks on 4 RBs and 2 QBs.  Oh well, at least I still managed to get some decent WRs.  For an autodraft it could've been worse.


----------



## Gansk (Sep 6, 2005)

I managed to sneak in my list before the draft started, but it sure didn't look like it!

I drafted last and got all the leftovers. I'm overloaded on TE's and QB's and have to start Ricky Williams at RB? It looks like I forgot my playbook!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 6, 2005)

Right there with you Gansk.  I'd trade with you, but I've already got too many QB's and TE's too.  Don't suppose you'd give up Culpepper for one of my RB's would you?


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 9, 2005)

I can't remember who has Corey Dillon, but they can't be happy right now.  Six carries for 3 yards in the first half?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 9, 2005)

*raises hand* 

Edit: okay, that's more like it...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 9, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> *raises hand*



 If your still mad we need to have a talk…


----------



## Gansk (Sep 12, 2005)

I have Culpepper, who scores 0, and my opponent has Brady, who scores 20. 

I lost by 15.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah - weird week, both in terms of the actual games and, definitely, fantasy-wise. Unfortunately for the Duergar, I doubt we'll be seeing Keenan McCardell outscore Randy Moss very many more weeks this fantasy season.  Brady by the way, is going to put up really good numbers this year, all year if they stay healthy on offense.

Speaking of injuries, ouch.     Carolina has really had some really bad breaks with injuries over the last couple years -  And GB looks like it's going to be in a _lot_ of trouble with Javon Walker going down (My second favorite team, after the Pats.).


----------



## Crothian (Sep 12, 2005)

JAvon Walker is out for the year, GB is not going to do good this year.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 12, 2005)

Nope- They're not.    I adopted Green Bay as my favorite NFC team back when they were just about as bad as my Patriots: at least they had a long and storied past to go along with their (then) futility.  They they got Favre and the Pats got Bledsoe (who himslef looked a lot better than I though he would have yesterday, which I'm glad about), and things started looking up.  1996 was a really good football year for me.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 12, 2005)

Yesterday morning I was all like man, the Titans offense could still be potent but the Saints' probably won't be so I'll play Carolina's defense instead of the Steelers. 

::shoots self in foot::


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't know which is worse...  The fact I lost or the fact that I had more than enough points on my bench to win and win big. 

Is it me or does the ESPN website like suck?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 13, 2005)

espn website is pretty bad


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> espn website is pretty bad



 Yeah, I gave up on making changes before the first game…  

I was going to be crazy and start Johnson….  I wasn’t at all surprised at how Priest and him ran the ball down the Jets’ throat.  (I had the score wrong though.  I had the Chiefs only winning by two touchdowns.)


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't know which is worse...  The fact I lost or the fact that I had more than enough points on my bench to win and win big.





Same here.


----------



## Gomez (Sep 13, 2005)

Well at first I thought I had a pretty bad team but there is a few shining lights in there. My Defense (Bills) really saved the day for me. I thought I was a sunk with the money night game but Westbrook out pointed Mcnab!


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 13, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Well at first I thought I had a pretty bad team but there is a few shining lights in there. My Defense (Bills) really saved the day for me. I thought I was a sunk with the money night game but Westbrook out pointed Mcnab!




Yeah, if only I'd played Palmer, or Lloyd, or the Steelers defense. Or all three.


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not real impressed with the ESPN site.  It's free this year so I figured I'd give it a try, but next year I think I'm going back to Yahoo.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 14, 2005)

From the ESPN site tonight:



> Dear Fantasy Football Fan,
> 
> I want to let you know that everyone at ESPN.com shares your frustration with the early season technical problems with our Fantasy Football application. I appreciate very much that you have chosen to play Fantasy Football with us and we value our relationship with you - fan to fan. I want to apologize to you for the problems we've had and assure you that we are doing everything in our power to solve them and provide an experience that the best, most passionate sports fans on the Web deserve.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 18, 2005)

Any idea when any of the points will be up for this week's games?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 18, 2005)

unless you pay the 29.95, I think it's Tuesday morning, after all the games are finished


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 18, 2005)

Exciting.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 19, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Exciting.



 That, I don't mind so much but the random errors, the fact that its damn hard to navigate (like sometimes I'm shown as being logged in and other times I'm not), and its hard to too hard to find out who your opponent fielded has me crying for yahoo sports.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 19, 2005)

Hmm, I haven't had any issues with the site itself.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow, can't believe I squeaked by Crothian's monster team like that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 20, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Wow, can't believe I squeaked by Crothian's monster team like that.



 I had pretty much written myself down for a lose after my QB didn’t throw for a touchdown (again) and one of my starting running backs did nothing…  and I tied for the most points in the week.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 20, 2005)

My performance was still flawed…   I could have scored 143 points if I had used my optimal lineup.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 20, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Wow, can't believe I squeaked by Crothian's monster team like that.




Not like my QB did anything.  And that was more then just a sqeaky, you won by 40!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Not like my QB did anything.  And that was more then just a sqeaky, you won by 40!!



 Crothian, he gave you 39 points cause your team looks so scary on paper...


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 20, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Crothian, he gave you 39 points cause your team looks so scary on paper...




Pretty much. Though I could of scored a lot better with some different starters. I think my bench outscored your team too. ::shrug::

I'd already written this week off at a loss however, luckily the Jags defense showed up.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 20, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Pretty much. Though I could of scored a lot better with some different starters. I think my bench outscored your team too. ::shrug::
> 
> I'd already written this week off at a loss however, luckily the Jags defense showed up.




my bench was horrible.  I think if I would have used the best from everyone I had I might have topped 60 points.  It was a bad day for most of my guys.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> my bench was horrible.  I think if I would have used the best from everyone I had I might have topped 60 points.  It was a bad day for most of my guys.




And even though I like the Colts, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 20, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> And even though I like the Colts, I'm not complaining.




WEll, I wouldn't expect you to.  The Colts won their game and the star players did nothing so you could win the Fantasy game....win win there for you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 20, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Pretty much. Though I could of scored a lot better with some different starters. I think my bench outscored your team too. ::shrug::




Doing the math really quick here:

*Donovan McNabb, Phi QB: 35*
*Thomas Jones, Chi RB: 26*
LaDainian Tomlinson, SD WR/RB: 17
Torry Holt, StL WR: 13
*David Givens, NE WR: 9*
Jerramy Stevens, Sea TE: 10
Steelers D/ST, Pit D/ST: 14
Nate Kaeding, SD K: 6

Total: 130

Mine:
*Matt Hasselbeck, Sea QB: 19*
Larry Johnson, KC RB: 10
Terrell Owens, Phi WR/RB: 30
*Santana Moss, Was WR: 29*
*Donald Driver, GB WR: 18*
*L.J. Smith, Phi TE: 17*
*Bengals D/ST, Cin D/ST: 20*
Shayne Graham, Cin K: 14

Total: 157

*Bold*: Bench players

So nope.  (I also had a total of 116 points on the bench and you had 81)


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 20, 2005)

Yeah, I didn't make it clear earlier, but the you was for Crothian. Even though I was quoting you. I type faster than I think sometimes.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 20, 2005)

saddly, it did......


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 21, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I didn't make it clear earlier, but the you was for Crothian. Even though I was quoting you.



Ah, no biggie. 

Oh and it slaughtered it.  I think Crothian‘s bench only had 13 points.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 21, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, no biggie.
> 
> Oh and it slaughtered it.  I think Crothian‘s bench only had 13 points.




True. But my point was my bench outscored his starting team.


----------



## Dungannon (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like I'm gonna be 3-0 thanks to monster weeks by Shaun Alexander & Steve Smith.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm 22 points behind going into Monday Night Football,  I have Trent Green and Larry Johnson and my competition has Priest Holmes.

I suspect I will be 1-2 after the game but that will be okay if the Chiefs win.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 26, 2005)

Keenan McCardell came through for me unexpectedly one more time   - looks like I'll squeak by, barring an injury to Gonzalez or something.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 26, 2005)

And LT finally starts showing the monster fantasy numbers he's known for. I'm happy.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 26, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> And LT finally starts showing the monster fantasy numbers he's known for. I'm happy.





Yep - he was a monster. Although, selfishly, I  hope the Pats focus all their attention on stopping LT and Gates next week, leaving McCardell to try (and fail - but only after getting him two TDs  )  to beat them.

Go Pats!


----------



## loki44 (Sep 26, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Keenan McCardell came through for me unexpectedly one more time   - looks like I'll squeak by, barring an injury to Gonzalez or something.




Yeah, nice play with McCardell.  Tony G only needs 10 yards and you're golden.  That puts me at the bottom of the barrel.  I can't seem to catch a break.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 27, 2005)

Geez, talk about cutting it close - only 2 points from Tony Gonzalez - oh, and I wish I could take credit for stating McCardell as part of some incredible football insight, Loki,  but sadly, considering the state of my roster, he's actually my best receiver overall.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 27, 2005)

I have now lost 3 games by a grand total of 8 pts.  Sheesh.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm making Brooks Bollinger my 1 star lock pick of the week! 

Okay, on a more serious note why doesn't this thread get more posts...?

No one talks injuries, or other NFL news… Why?


----------



## Captain Tagon (Sep 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm making Brooks Bollinger my 1 star lock pick of the week!
> 
> Okay, on a more serious note why doesn't this thread get more posts...?
> 
> No one talks injuries, or other NFL news… Why?




No idea. I just know I have some tough choices to make this week about who to play.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

Huh, I just went to check my team and my password, which I copy from the email they sent me months ago, isn't working...

Guess I’ll have to request a new password again.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 29, 2005)

Just lost a long post with comments on these - don't have time to recreate it right now.  For now, here are my picks for this weekend.  Disagree?


Sunday, Oct. 2	
 	Buffalo at *New Orleans*   1:00 p.m.	 
*Denver* at Jacksonville	1:00 p.m.	 
 	Detroit at *Tampa Bay*	1:00 p.m.	 
 	Houston at *Cincinnati*	1:00 p.m.	 
*Indianapolis* at Tennessee	1:00 p.m.	 (danger for Indy, but I think they get through it.  I hope not, though.)
 	San Diego at *New England*	1:00 p.m.	(they can stop LT, right? Even with out Harrison  ?) 
*Seattle* at Washington 	1:00 p.m.	 
*St. Louis* at N.Y. Giants 	1:00 p.m.	 
*N.Y. Jets* at Baltimore 	4:05 p.m.	(Might be crazy, but Ravens O is _still_ worse. )
*Dallas* at Oakland 	4:15 p.m.	(Oakland will start winning - but not this week) 
*Minnesota* at Atlanta 	4:15 p.m.	 
*Philadelphia* at Kansas City 	4:15 p.m.	(McNabb plays - 3 T.O. scores.) 
 	San Francisco at *Arizona* 	8:30 p.m.	(Arizona is due - I think.) 
Monday, Oct. 3	
 	Green Bay at *Carolina*	9:00 p.m. 	(Favre makes this close, for pride's sake)

Monday night score:  27-23, Carolina


----------



## loki44 (Sep 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Huh, I just went to check my team and my password, which I copy from the email they sent me months ago, isn't working...
> 
> Guess I’ll have to request a new password again.




Not sure if it's the problem, but ESPN passwords are case sensitive.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 29, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> San Francisco at *Arizona* 	8:30 p.m.	(Arizona is due - I think.)




With Warner hurt and virtually no running game I think Arizona doesn't stand a chance.  SF isn't as bad as they seemed they might be.  Rattay to Lloyd is no Young to Rice, and SF will struggle vs. AZ's D, but will prevail nonetheless.  On the other hand, I couldn't care less about this one.  

Falcon's were favored by 6 this morning.  I think that's too much against a still very good MN team.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 29, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Buffalo at *New Orleans*   1:00 p.m.




Where's this one being played?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 29, 2005)

Yup, I think Minnesota is figuring things out, and I think Atlanta's D is a little over rated.

Warner going down doesn't AZ hurt them too much - McCown may even help them score a TD or two.  I think Boldin is a good play this week, actually.  But like you, I don't much care.  And I wish they wouldn't both with the whole Mexico City thing.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 29, 2005)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Where's this one being played?





San Antonio - the Saints really wanted this to be their home this season, and I think they'll bring it all against a Buffalo D without its best player.  This assumes that Horn plays - I'm not sure he will.


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 29, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> *Denver* at Jacksonville	1:00 p.m.




Being a Jags fan, I hope you are not correct.


I figure that Denver melted in the heat of Miami in week 1 and they'll do the same on their second trip to Florida.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Not sure if it's the problem, but ESPN passwords are case sensitive.



So is copy and paste.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 2, 2005)

Eesh - Pats looked BAD today     I guess injuries are an partially explanation, but no sugar coating that they just plain got outplayed today. 

Any Bolts fans in here?  Charges looked like they could do absolutly anything they wanted to against teh Pats' D.

What 4:00 game will be the most entertaining in other people's views?


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 2, 2005)

San Diego...Super Chargers!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 2, 2005)

Did they win then?  I missed the early games with my own gaming....


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 2, 2005)

41-17, Bolts  :\ 

(I actually like the Chargers, except when they're playing the Pats


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks like I got this one won even if I cannot figure out who to play at running back, quarterback and I always pick at least one wide receiver wrong.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 3, 2005)

Luckily my team came through this week. I was worried going into this one.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 3, 2005)

my team didn't lose!!  I love those bye weeks.....


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2005)

I need 12 points from Delhomme tonight: do-able, especially agains this secondary, but then again he could have 4INTs or something.

The thing is, I think I really only should need 10 points.

Kevin Curtis got 78 yards and didn't have any fumbles, etc.,  at least that I can see.  ESPN only gives him 5 points - does anyone see why?

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/players/gamelog?playerId=4532

Edit: never mind, found the fumble in the game log


----------



## loki44 (Oct 5, 2005)

loki44 said:
			
		

> With Warner hurt and virtually no running game I think Arizona doesn't stand a chance.  SF isn't as bad as they seemed they might be.  Rattay to Lloyd is no Young to Rice, and SF will struggle vs. AZ's D, but will prevail nonetheless.  On the other hand, I couldn't care less about this one.
> 
> Falcon's were favored by 6 this morning.  I think that's too much against a still very good MN team.




Shows how much I know, sheesh.  And I have nobody to blame but myself for that last loss.  Why o why did I start Ferguson over Boldin?  I really didn't think McCown had it in him.  Oh well.  0-4.....time to run the table.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

Don’t know…  San Francisco had the worse passing defense in the league going into the last game and there D was even more banged up than normal.

I also most picked up McCown of the wavier wire for that one game.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow - just didn't expect that out of Edge last night.  Good comeback for the Duergars  .


----------



## loki44 (Oct 18, 2005)

God I hate ties!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 18, 2005)

Yep. A tie last year with the Dwarven Thunderers kept me out of the playoffs.  Would have won if one of my receivers had made 1 more stinkin' yard...


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 18, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Wow - just didn't expect that out of Edge last night.  Good comeback for the Duergars  .




Yeah. Stupid thinking Amani Toomer would do well and thinking Chris Brown wouldn't.


----------



## Dungannon (Oct 19, 2005)

I may be 5-1, but this week isn't looking too good.  My best receiver (Steve Smith) is on bye and my top two reserves (Hines Ward & Drew Bennet) are injured.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow it must be frustrating Maerdwyn this week…

His quarterback (Brunell) throws a 32-yard touchdown pass giving him 5 fantasy points (1 from yardage, 4 for the touchdown) 

But the receiver is on my team and it gives me 9 fantasy points…  (3 from yardage, 6 for the touchdown.)

Can’t win for scoring. 

Of course Brunell has 2 other TDs so I think he's going to whoop me anyhow...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 23, 2005)

I had a whole week like that playing against Brees while I had McCardell playing.  

The really frustrating this is how Stallworth is playing after I gave up on him.  Just too inconsistent for me to feel like I could put him in on any given week.  At least my Jones gamble look like it will pay off. [*Maerdwyn holds his breath, hoping his incredibly-poorly-drafted-propped-up-by-injury-replacements WR core can hold together one more week*]


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 23, 2005)

Man, LT was possibly a game-breaker for me today. Just ugly.


----------



## Dungannon (Oct 31, 2005)

Just noticed that this is one of the most competitive leagues I've been in.  First & last place are seperated by 2 games.  I like to see that.


----------



## Krug (Oct 31, 2005)

Boy I suck at this ESPN league.. doing all right in both my yahoo leagues though..


----------



## Captain Tagon (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's hoping the Steelers defense goes nuts tonight.


----------



## Krug (Nov 1, 2005)

Had to score over a 100 points to get a win in this league. Whew.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 1, 2005)

Is the Troubleshooters' owner (sorry - I forget who is who) still around?


----------



## Captain Tagon (Nov 6, 2005)

At least LT is playing well again.

::celebrates::


----------



## loki44 (Nov 7, 2005)

Go Colts D!  Looking for a shut out tonight.  I know, I know.....not likely.  But it's nice to have at least a sliver of hope going into Monday night.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 13, 2005)

FWIW, I'm still hoping Brady comes back to kick the crap out of my Duergars...

Brother Shatterstone...this isn't a keeper league is it? (re:Holmes)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone...this isn't a keeper league is it? (re:Holmes)



Yeah, but note my location…   (I had no need to pick anyone up for real this week with Owens so why not?  )


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 13, 2005)

Hadn't noticed that   

Hope you pull through vs the Wolfpack there BS, 'cause it looks like my improbable luck at WR has run out this week


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 13, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Hope you pull through vs the Wolfpack there BS, 'cause it looks like my improbable luck at WR has run out this week




I had a lot of early games he had alot of late games...  I got a 59-8 right now with my QB (Hasselbeck) WR (Santa Moss) and my kicker (J Reed) still to play tonight.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 15, 2005)

I feel like I kinda backed into that win, but I'll take it   

Going into MNF I had a 27 point lead, but he had JJones, Glenn, and Dallas D to play - I thought I was dead.  Then as the game went on, thins started to look up.  Glenn was being effectively doubled,  and JJones was splitting carries with Barber, and both were getting stuffed.  Philly scored some points, and it looked like the runnig game was effective enough to keep pressure off McNabb.  Cool.

Then with about 3:00 left, things started to go all to hell.  Long TD to Glenn.  Soon after McNabb throws an INT to Wlliams who returns it for a TD.  At that point, I ruefully smacked my own forehead hard enough that my wife bolted upright out of her sleep looking wide-eyed and asking what was wrong.  Then, for a minute it looked like there were going to send McNabb out there, injury and all, to see if he could throw another INT during a comeback attempt.   (At this point, I hope they sit him for a couple weeks to recuperate - he's hurting the team and himself by playing.)  When the game finally ended, I went to bed, feeling like I'd escaped.

That's why I like FF - I felt totally invested in a game between two teams I usually don't care much about at all


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> That's why I like FF - I felt totally invested in a game between two teams I usually don't care much about at all



I couldn't agree more. 

I also have found out that I really like cheering for whoever is playing the Eagles...  One look at the wavier wire should tell you all you need to know as to why...


----------



## loki44 (Nov 22, 2005)

Talk about parity.  With all of 4 W's and only 2 games to go I think I still have an outside chance of making the playoffs.  OK, way outside, and I need some major help from others, but I do believe it is mathematically possible.  If it's not, please don't burst my bubble.  At least let me end my season with some hope.


----------



## Dungannon (Nov 22, 2005)

[cajun accent]You can do it!![/cajun accent]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, the T.O. thing was worth a shot.  Don't know if I could ever have faced Brother Shatterstone again if it _had _worked out, anyway   

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2234459

"Arbitrator rules against T.O., upholds suspension

PHILADELPHIA -- Terrell Owens' season is effectively over after an arbitrator ruled Wednesday that the Philadelphia Eagles were justified in suspending him for four games."


----------



## loki44 (Nov 30, 2005)

Looks like the final two playoff spots will be determined in the last week of the season.  Best of luck to those in the running!


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 2, 2005)

With four teams fighting for the final playoff spot this week offers lots of tense matchups.


----------



## loki44 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm officially out of the mix.  Watch out consolation bracket, here I come!  My boys on the Falcons let me down big time in this final week, and Jamal Lewis has got to be just about the biggest bust this year.  Congrats to those who make the "real" playoffs.


----------



## Gansk (Dec 6, 2005)

I can't figure out how I made the playoffs! I lost and I'm ranked behind the other two 6-7 teams in the standings, yet I'm the fourth team to make the playoffs?

I don't see the tiebreaker rules anywhere.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 6, 2005)

Looks like it's got to be Division record - you're 4-4, the other 6-7 teams are 3-5.


----------



## loki44 (Dec 6, 2005)

Probably Head-to-Head record since you had fewer overall points than at least one of those teams.  See below:

SL Playoffs: Playoff Seeding and Tie-Breakers
In the event that two or more teams have identical won-loss records at the conclusion of the Fantasy Football regular season, and have played the same number of head-to-head games between them, the following tiebreaking system is employed: 


1 - Overall record *
2 - Head-to-head record **
3 - Overall points
4 - Head-to-head points
5 - Division record
6 - Overall points-against 
* Note that Overall record is based on winning percentage. Therefore, a team that is 8-5-0 and a team that is 7-4-2 have the same winning percentage, and thus would be considered tied for overall record. 

** Note that head-to-head record is based on the number of weeks won or lost during the season. If Team A defeated Team B 88-60 and then lost to Team B 92-91, their head-to-head record would be 1-1. The number of points scored in these games would be taken into consideration only if tiebreaker No.4 -- head-to-head points -- is necessary. 

In the event that three or more teams have identical won-loss records at the conclusion of the season and have played a different number of head-to-head games between them, head-to-head records are not used as a tiebreaker. Instead, the following tiebreaking system is employed: 


1 - Overall record
2 - Overall points
3 - Division record
4 - Overall points-against


----------



## Gansk (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh, cute. Now it's kicked me out of the playoffs and down to the sixth seed.

Stupid website.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 18, 2005)

Fun while it lasted guys - Good job Headhunters!

See you in the 3rd place games, Toughs


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, two weeks ago I thought my fantasy season was over but I diligently checked to see if I needed to edit my lineup and to my surprise I made the playoffs...  

I've never been in a two-week/round playoff game and I have to admit last week I thought it was cool but that I didn't really think my team could win a two-week playoff against the number one seed...  

Now I seem to have it all but wrapped up. 

I would like to thank TO for showing that...  Hell I don't know what for!   Same goes for the rest of my receiving core who rarely gave me a good game when I was starting them...

I would also like to announce that my fantasy player of the year is Larry Johnson.  It was smart to bump you up in my draft picks.   (Not so much you Trent Green.)

Thanks for a good game Maerdwyn!  I really thought you where going to get me about an hour ago.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 24, 2005)

I just want to wish the Headhunters luck as we face off for the title.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 24, 2005)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> I just want to wish the Headhunters luck as we face off for the title.



 Thanks!   I wish you the best of luck too!  I’m just glad that all of my big players are playing for something right now…  (I would hate to have an Indianapolis Colt who’s going to sit half its team now for the last two games I imagine.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like I picked the week to have my best week of the year…   (37 point lead going into next week.)


----------

